# several bowls i have recently turned



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

So i just learned how to turn wood this past october and have been going at it ever since, trying new things and also breaking bowls and etc. the first picture i've got is the first segmented bowl i've ever done out of maple and walnut. I found a how to tutorial thingy on the net that i used to make this.









This one is the second segmented bowl i've ever done. WAY more complicated, there was 162 pieces overall and it turned out that the angles were ever so slightly off, therefore making several of the glue joints complete crap. I wanted to throw it into the woodstove but decided i had put enough time into it that i might as well finish it anyways. It was made out of Maple, Walnut and Bloodwood.









and this one, i did a couple days ago, i'm just expierimenting with the idea. it's a laminated bowl out of Maple and Walnut, all these bowls are mostly just scrap from projects. I've got a really neat idea for a future laminated bowl after having done this one. i'll post it after i do it, if i do it haha. let me know what you think. happy friday!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I really like them all and think that you have done an fantastic job on all three. I especially like the first one. It looks awesome. Great work.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Tymann,
Looking good. Keep turning.I like the last bowl the best. Segmented turnings are a good way to get a decent size bowl without having to spend the money for a big blank. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## cjward (Feb 15, 2011)

Incredible


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Fantastic work. 
I've always wanted to try that. I have an old craftsman lathe but I have no idea what type of attachments are needed to turn bowls.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks for the kind comments. and wolfman, all you really need to start turning simple bowls is a 4 jaw chuck attachment for your lathe and then a bowl gouge and parting tool is really all you need. you could use a faceplate too, but if you're pressed for money, just the chuck would work, you then just bore a small hole into the blank and use that for the chuck to grab hold of.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice, I'm not sure which one I like most.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Those are awesome. I love walnut, so the first one and the last one there are my favs!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I have got to get off my backside and try a segmented bowl. Those are fabulous. Love the first one, very classy looking.:thumbsup:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

very nice ... good designs


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

Heck yeah, those bowls are right fine bowls. They are.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

those are awsome
i love trying those but dont have as much sucess as you do


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks alot for the great comments folks. here is a PDF i found before i started my first segmented bowl. i changed the thickness of the material and got a slightly different looking bowl than the one in the picture. i found it to be very helpful and great for referencing even while doing the larger bowl. both segmented bowls, i did on a Festool, compound miter saw (probably the reason for my angles not quite lining up on the larger one) i find the segmented bowls to be very gratifying, the small ones anyways, they also sell well too. i had an order for the smaller one a week after i made it. anywho, here's the link. thanks again

http://www.woodturningonline.com/assets/turning_articles/beginners_segmented_bowl_Rev3.pdf


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

(low whisstlllllleeeee) Very nice.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice!:thumbsup:


----------

